# www8.hp.com/de/de/  ... dritte Mahnung... Betrugsversuch



## Asperitias (18 April 2013)

Heute habe ich eine EMail mit untenstehendem Inhalt erhalten. Selbstverständlich habe ich nichts bestellt etc. Der Anhang enthielt einen Trojaner. Die hatten wohl -vergeblich- gehofft ich würde ihn aufmachen. Es geht also gar nicht um die Rechnung, sondern darum die Leute dazu zu bewegen den Anhang aufzumachen.Ich poste auch noch den kompletten Header am Ende, falls einer was damit anfangen kann und will, meine EMAIL habe ich in XXXXXX geändert 

BITTE, wenn Ihr so eine Mail erhaltet, MACHT DEN ANHANG NICHT AUF !!!

Inhalt:




> Sehr geehrter Kunde XXXXXX,
> 
> die letzten Mahnschreiben haben Sie bisher nicht beachtet. Sie haben einen rechtmäßigen Vertrag gemäß dem BGB abgeschlossen. Überweisen Sie jetzt unverzüglich den Betrag von 861,00 Euro. Sollte der abgeschlossene Vertrag von Ihnen nicht erfüllt werden, so werden Ihnen weitere Kosten für das Mahnwesen, Verzugszinsen, Rechtsanwalts- und Gerichtsgebühren entstehen.
> [blafaselblub gelöscht]


 

( Header der Mail entfernt [BT/MOD] )


----------



## SoDDa (22 April 2013)

Hallo, Danke für die Info. Bekam heute auch so eine Mail obwohl ich nichts bestellt habe. Hotmail verschobs auch direkt in den Junk Mail Ordner. Geöffnet habe ich zum Glück auch nichts außer der Mail. Und hab mich gleich mal schlau gelesen.


----------



## Maik 93 (24 April 2013)

Ich hab heute auch eine bekommen -.-



> Sehr geehrter Herr Kunde!
> Weder unsere Rechnung, noch unsere letzten Mahnschreiben haben bei Ihnen zu einer Reaktion geführt.
> [blafaselblub gelöscht]


----------



## Hippo (24 April 2013)

Du bist nicht der erste und wirst nicht der letzte sein der so eine Mail bekommt


----------



## mrButcho (12 Mai 2013)

So eine lächerliche Scheiße
Eine Rechung als ZiP  genau!!
Wie gut das es diese Seite hier gibt, somit kann man direkt ausschließen, dass es sich um eine ernsthafte Mail handelt.
Outlook hat es sowieso als Spam eingestuft.
Gleiches Schema auch bei mir:


> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> Sehr geehrte/r ChrXXXXX BaXXXXX,
> 
> in Bezug auf unsere Rechnung Nr.: 33048150 und unsere 1. sowie unsere zweite Mahnung mussten wir heute feststellen, dass Ihre Zahlung bei uns noch immer nicht überwiesen wurde.
> ...


 

[Modedit by Hippo: Überflüssigen weil bekannten Mailtext gelöscht]


----------



## kresch72 (11 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe greda auch sone Mail bekommen und auch mit Anhang. Gott sei Dank, ich konnte dies auf meinem Handy nicht aufmachen. Wie gut, dass so eine Seite gibt, dachte schon, dass da was faul ist.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Gänse-blümchen66 (15 Juni 2013)

Hallo, habe auch eine Mahnung bekommen aber gleich von einem Inkassobüro sollte 671.00Euro bezahlen. habe dummerweise versucht den Anhang zu öffnen.


----------



## Hippo (15 Juni 2013)

Rechner ausschalten und von einer RettungsCD MIT aktuellem Virenscanner durchsuchen.
Oder über die RettungsCD einen Onlinevirenscanner aufrufen und so scannen.
Wenn Du die Ahnung hast oder jemand mit Ahnung an der Hand kannst Du die FP auch ausbauen und über einen Adapter als Slave an einen anderen Rechner mit aktualisiertem Betriebssystem und aktuellem Virenscanner anschließen und dort durchsuchen

https://www.google.de/#sclient=psy-ab&q=online virenscanner kostenlos&oq=onlinevirenscanner&gs_l=hp.1.2.0i10l2j0i10i30l2.0.0.1.10617.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0...1c..17.psy-ab.mvNlG8z2t_c&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.47883778,d.d2k&fp=cd1c3b4f1f562de2&biw=1366&bih=612


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Juni 2013)

Gänse-blümchen66 schrieb:


> habe dummerweise versucht den Anhang zu öffnen.


Was ist dann passiert?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/virenalarm-startseite-verändert-nichts-geht-mehr.5012/
Zitat von dort: 


> Oberstes Gebot: Ruhig bleiben! Keine hektischen Löschversuche, sondern erstmal analysieren, was passiert ist.


----------



## Lilly_1981 (28 Juni 2013)

Ich habe ebenfalls heute eine E-Mail bzgl. einer offenen Rechnung von HP bekommen. Da ich schon von 3 Wochen eine ähnliche von einem Inkasso Büro bzgl einer Rechnung von amazon bekommen habe, habe ich diese gar nicht geöffnet. Ich hab auch bei amazon angerufen und denen gesagt dass in ihrem Namen Rechnungsaufforderungen verschickt werden die Trojaner enthalten. Gut dass auf meinen Virenscanner so guten Verlass ist!


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2013)

Lilly_1981 schrieb:


> ....hab auch bei amazon angerufen und denen gesagt dass in ihrem Namen Rechnungsaufforderungen verschickt werden die Trojaner enthalten.....


Das wissen die natürlich langst, können freilich aber auch nichts dagegen machen.


----------



## Thomas_K (28 Juni 2013)

Asperitias schrieb:


> Heute habe ich eine EMail mit untenstehendem Inhalt erhalten. Selbstverständlich habe ich nichts bestellt etc. Der Anhang enthielt einen Trojaner. Die hatten wohl -vergeblich- gehofft ich würde ihn aufmachen. Es geht also gar nicht um die Rechnung, sondern darum die Leute dazu zu bewegen den Anhang aufzumachen.Ich poste auch noch den kompletten Header am Ende, falls einer was damit anfangen kann und will, meine EMAIL habe ich in XXXXXX geändert
> 
> BITTE, wenn Ihr so eine Mail erhaltet, MACHT DEN ANHANG NICHT AUF !!!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Leute,
habe heute, also 28.06.2013 die gleiche Mail mit Zip Anhang bekommen. Absender war eine angebliche Anwalts Firma. Mail Adresse war: XXX
Ich frage mich nur woher dieser Spinner meine Mail-Adresse bekommen hat. Das ist doch bestimmt kein Zufalls Prinzip.
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee woher der meine Mail Adresse hat ?

[Modedit by Hippo: Mailaddresse entfernt und Beiträge getackert]


----------



## Hippo (28 Juni 2013)

Du fragst wo die Deine Adressen herhaben?
1001 Möglichkeiten.
Das beginnt bei Dir selber daß Du Dir mal was eingefangen hast, geht über Schweinchenseiten, Gewinnspiele (aka Datensammler) über Freunde denen Du mal was geschickt hast und die ihrerseits nen Schnupfen haben, ausgekommene Mailaddis wenn einer Deiner Adressaten Deine Mail weiterleitet ohne Deine Adresse zu löschen, geknackte Firmenrechner und und und


----------



## Mimiarri (17 Juli 2013)

ich hatte sogar 2 E- Mails dieser Art von 2 verschiedene Anwälten  wie bescheuert sind
diese Leute solche Mails zu versenden....... Ja ja ich weiß sie rechnen mit der Unsicherheit und Angst einiger Leute doch etwas verkehrt gemacht zu haben. ich öffne nie Mails von Leuten die ich nicht kenne und wo ich genau weiß, dass ich da nie was bestellt habe.
Grüßlis Mimi


----------

